# Review: Nanolex - Trim Rejuvenator



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

*Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator*








What is it?
A trim dressing/sealant for non and lightly faded trim and plastic.

*What makes it stand out compared to other trim dressings?*
As its a dressing and sealant in one, much like Gtechniq C4 and CarPro Cquartz DLUX, one application should last significantly longer than regular spray on and gel dressings.

I tested it on my engine cover, and did a small comparison with 2 other dressings, but will let the pictures talk for them self.
The top right part of the engine cover is left untreated, so you can see the effect better.








And a close up, the camera had a hard time capturing the difference in the darkness of the plastic.









*My thoughts about it:*
When i first saw the small bottle, i thought that i would use it all on my engine cover, but in fact i only used 10-12 drops.
The plastic really darkened instantly, without being to shiny, and best of all its completely non sticky.

First of i cleaned the engine cover with APC and then did a quick wipe over with IPA, to insure a good bonding.
I applied it using a cotton pad, but i found out it actually soaked up alot of the product, and tried a suede cloth instead, and the product went on alot easier and a few drops should be enough to do a trim list. After i did half the engine cover i buffed it off, but i dont think it even would be needed on textured trim at all.
The 2 other products i compared it against was CarPro Cquartz DLUX and PERL(Diluted 1-3), where the first is a sealant and the second is a dressing.
Nanolex Trim, darkened the plastic the most, and added a tiny bit 
shine to the plastic, looks just like the cover did from new, where the DLUX and PERL didnt darken it so much.
Dlux and PERL both needed buffing after application, and DLUX is a bit to shiny to my likings, and PERL feels sticky.

*Plusses:*
Cheap, compared to other Trim Sealants
Really easy to apply.
A little goes a long way.
Has a subtle sweet smell, but nothing you would ever notice because of the tiny amount used.

*Minuses:*
Not suited for those who want a shiney look to their trim.

Update:
Look at this post on how it behaves on badly faded plastic:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3645958&postcount=8

Thanks to Nanolex for providing the sample.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic review :thumb:

I'm really looking forward to trying and reviewing my sample soon


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, expect some more Nanolex Reviews soon :-D If the rest of the new products they have released is as good as the Trim Rejuvenator, then Nanolex really have a good range of top notch products.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder if any spare Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator can be used on alloys etc, similar to the Gtechniq range of C1/C4/C5.


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

I highly doubt it, as it feels "greasy" on anything else than plastic, which i think is the "rejuvenating stuff" in the Trim Sealant.
The Ultra Paint/Wheel Sealant would be much better.


----------



## uncle_festa (Sep 30, 2011)

Tips said:


> Fantastic review :thumb:
> 
> I'm really looking forward to trying and reviewing my sample soon


+1 on this, fingers crossed ill have it by tomorrow!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your view Morten! The non-existing gloss was on purpose


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Nanolex said:


> Thanks for sharing your view Morten! The non-existing gloss was on purpose


I know, and i really liked it. But it adds gloss to allready gloss parts, just like the other sealants in your range :-D

I tried it on some really faded plastic yesterday, and it needed 2 layers to get the plastic back to original black.
Here you can see how faded and stained the plastic is:








And another one, and allready applied Trim Rejuvenator on the side mirror:








And a 50/50 after 2 layers of the sealant applied and buffed.


----------



## uncle_festa (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, what a difference! Really really looking forward to this stuff arriving now!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Did you do a wipe down before hand and leave it dry for a while? I'm hoping to get my sample this week and give it a try  

Same as you've done I want to have a crack at the scuttle cover mainly, then an engine cover or 2


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

I just apply and let it be on not so faded plastic, on the really faded one, I applied 1 layer, and buffed when I was done applying, and then repeated the process. You can buff it instantly after applying, without problems.


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Is this available to buy yet?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Itchy said:


> Is this available to buy yet?


Yes it is! Please check out http://nanolex.de/en/buy to find your nearest retailer


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Great review, apprecaited


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Roughly how long would the Trim Rejuvenator last for


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nanolex said:


> Yes it is! Please check out http://nanolex.de/en/buy to find your nearest retailer


I might be missing it but cannot find the Rejuvenator at the 3 resellers in the UK


----------



## zackruncie (Oct 15, 2011)

amazing stuff !


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> I might be missing it but cannot find the Rejuvenator at the 3 resellers in the UK


very shortly! some are on the way already :thumb:


----------

